

Mark Zuckerberg Blows Off Wall Street -- An Example More CEOs Should Follow - eugenejen
http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerberg-blows-off-wall-street-an-example-more-ceos-should-follow-2012-3
It reminds me what PG said in http://www.paulgraham.com/control.html on December 2010.
======
eugenejen
It reminds me what PG said in <http://www.paulgraham.com/control.html> on
December 2010.

